
Trump posts about vaccine to his anti-vaxxer followers - biolurker1
https://www.facebook.com/DonaldTrump/posts/10165090554180725
======
biolurker1
I am very aware that this forum is not political but these are unprecedented
times. The world leader has created an impossible situation by getting elected
on anti-vaccine and anti-science grounds and then trying to salvage America
with a vaccine. Millions will die if the free world is not very vocal. If a
moderator takes down this post it's with full knowledge that this is a
disservice to humanity.

